

The A-Z of programming languages: D - procyon
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/21/z-programming-languages-d

======
scott_s
The main reason I've never done anything with D is that - as I understand it -
it's mostly a cleanup of C++. One can write object-oriented code in C, but C++
lets you do it in the language. C++ enabled a new way of programming in C. I
don't see D as enabling a new way of programming.

I think a real successor to C++ will be one that does to C++ template
programming what C++ did to C object-oriented programming. Which should get us
close to Lisp-like macros.

